# Knicks vs Wizards: Jan 6, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (8-21) vs wizards (12-17)*​*Jan 6, 2006 7:30PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​



































​​**Wizards*​



































​*Knicks*:


> Larry Brown is tired of wasting time. The frustrated Knicks coach has shuffled the lineup all season, but is ready to settle on a group with an eye toward a brighter future. All three rookies are now going to play significant roles. "I talked to Isiah about this for weeks," Brown said after practice on New Year's Day.


​*Wizards*:


> No matter what the statistics might say, no team in the league is having as much trouble playing defense as the Wizards have lately. Though that isn't the worst thing to do in the NBA, this is only true when you aren't allowing opponents to score and average 111 points over that timeframe.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71101


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Injury Report:

*Notes & quotes:* Quentin Richardson (back spasms), Jamal Crawford (sprained left foot) and Antonio Davis (back spasms) all sat out practice yesterday. Richardson is listed as questionable for tomorrow's game, and the other two are probable. However, Crawford indicated some doubt about his status because his foot is tender


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Huge game for the Knicks. Was the win over the Suns a fluke or is 2006 truly going to see better days for Larry Brown's team? I'm rootin' for them. I love the change to the starting lineup, although I would have liked to see more Channing Frye against the Suns. Washington is pretty weak defensively, so this is very winnable. But Arenas can light it up, watch out!


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

nate on arenas and lee on jamison, they are both hustlin good defenders and if nate and david can try and keep arenas and jamison from scoring like they tried with nash and marion than we should win.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

we should make ariza into a shooting guard =( cuz he ain't going to get no more love at the 3


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> we should make ariza into a shooting guard =( cuz he ain't going to get no more love at the 3


One tiny problem with that idea.....he cant shot :laugh:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well like I said before in the other thread this game is huge. Win against suns means NOTHING if they go and lose to the wizards. Also, I thought knicks were home?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> One tiny problem with that idea.....he cant shot :laugh:


Shouldn't hurt much, Jarred Jeffries is the starting SG for Wizards


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Knicks win, and enjoy a WINNING streak!


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

mo taylor is death, i hate all our old ppl


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

57-56 3rd qtr. Wizards


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks on a 7-0 run..after Steph's jumper. 72-65 Knicks 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TV time out, after Frye's jumper and the Wizards turnover. 

74-65 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is on fire this qtr. Frye is fouled and goes to the line to shoot 2. He hits both to increase the Knicks lead.

78-67 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo Taylor hits off glass. Jamison misses, Nate rebounds goes behind the back and tries to throw it in before the buzzer but misses. Either way good play by Nate. End of the 3rd qtr. 

80-68 Knicks


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks looking really good, Lets hope we can get a winning streak going here in Jan.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Daniels shoots a 3 and misses, Etan grabs the rebound but can't put it back. Frye gets inside but misses the field goal, but Ariza cleans the glass with the dunk. Jamison answers back with a big 3. 

84-71 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Knicks looking really good, Lets hope we can get a winning streak going here in Jan.


You're right about that Tru, because we wasted all our tears in Nov and Dec. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gilbert misses the 3. (He has been off in this 2nd half). Steph shoots but misses, Frye gets the rebound and slams it down hard. Knicks up by 19 yeah baby! Let's hold on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tru I'm excited we are looking real good in this game, we just have to hold on to this lead and finish out strong. This will be a great victory, especially without Crawford in the lineup.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is fouled goes to the charity stripe. Hits both free throws. 

96-75 Knicks.

The Knicks are out rebounding the Wizards 44-27 so far and has cut down on the turnovers for the 2nd half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Butler shoots and Frye rebounds. (Entire Wizards team has gone cold). Mo Taylor hits another jumper over Etan Thomas (12 points, 6 rebounds for Big Mo). Impressive!

98-77 Knicks


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks will win there second in a row, lets hope they can keep it going on sunday. :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Wizards can't hit anything right now. Ariza goes to the line after being fouled by Butler. Ariza hits both.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate tries to dunk the ball, and is fouled. (LB is all over him...lol) Nate hits both free throws.

106-86 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye hits a 3, (28 points) the Wizards respond with a field goal. Knicks call a time out 

109-90 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks win final score: 113-92


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Washington Wizards*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Butler, F</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Jamison, F</TD><TD>8-17</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Haywood, C</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Jeffries, G</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Arenas, G</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Ruffin</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Daniels</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Booth</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Atkins</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Taylor</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Blatche</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Thomas</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>34-82
(.415)</TD><TD>21-28
(.750)</TD><TD>3-13
(.231)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>92</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee, F</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>11-13</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>43-79
(.544)</TD><TD>24-31
(.774)</TD><TD>3-8
(.375)</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>48</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>113</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Davis (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Scott Foster, Mark Ayotte, Leon Wood
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game:* Frye 30 Points 7 rebounds


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Man, Channing Frye is REALLY making me eat my words. Not that I mind though


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Cot damn what happened to Maurice Taylor's face?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Cot damn what happened to Maurice Taylor's face?


I dunno he may have been scratched by Etan I'm not sure. Looks like he was in a heavy weight fight nevertheless.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I dunno he may have been scratched by Etan I'm not sure. Looks like he was in a heavy weight fight nevertheless.


congrats on the win guys.total blowout!
anyways, did taylor get hurt? is there a pic?blood?gore?violence?ok, gettin a little drunk here...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Nate tries to dunk the ball, and is fouled. (LB is all over him...lol) Nate hits both free throws.


Why LB was all over him I dunno, he made a strong agressive move to the basket. I think he wanted him to slow down and just let the clock click away.
Frye.....ROY anyone??? :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Why LB was all over him I dunno, he made a strong agressive move to the basket. I think he wanted him to slow down and just let the clock click away.
> *Frye.....ROY anyone*??? :banana:


i think hes up there w/ the league's current rookies, but chris paul has my vote so far.sorry.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Also JC was out tonight, what this team has the ability to do when totaly healthy. I just hope Q never gets healthy and JJ never gets off bench and we should have a good Janurary. :angel:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Also JC was out tonight, what this team has the ability to do when totaly healthy. I just hope Q never gets healthy and JJ never gets off bench and we should have a good Janurary. :angel:


did ariza play???im too lazy to look in the game thread to find out :clown:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea he played ok


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Theres one thing I dont think people have talked about in this thread already and thats how steph played. He for the first time in a long time he had full controll of his team, he was the chief and everyone was following his role. He came out with great energy to start the game and set up his teammates well with 11 assets. Last 3 game 10+ assets and scroing alot. Steph is playing like "the best point guard in the league." Great to hear the fans cheer him as he goes to the bench, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

saw that game in the garden last night. it was the best yet out of all the games that i've been to this season (season tickets baby =D) how about channing's dunk? it was ill, i think we just might be able to get the knicks into the dunk contest this year =D. but anyways about making ariza into a two, it's highly possible, he just has to get a trainer for the offseason, or just practice by himself and hit a couple hundred shots a day XD, i want to see him be able to play the two by next year.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Ariza.....A guard needs to be able to handle the ball, man...I know he's fun to watch sometimes because he's athletic, but let's be real, Ariza's a bust. He was just overly hyped last season. I bought into it too, but he's just not a good player. Ballhandling isn't something you can practice over the summer. Good ballhandlers took years and years and years of practice, along with natural talent, to be able to handle the ball that well. Ariza doesn't really fit on the Knicks because on this team, all 5 players need to make a difference on both ends of the court. The offense they run requires the positions 1-3 to be able to handle the ball. As much as I liked Ariza last year, I think he was definitely overrated.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone get in touch with Nate, I wouldn't mind having that Frye dunk on Gilbert hightlight in the favorite Knick dunk thread. That dunk also made the #1 hightlight list on NBA TV daily top 10.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

chrisr87 said:


> Ariza.....A guard needs to be able to handle the ball, man...I know he's fun to watch sometimes because he's athletic, but let's be real, Ariza's a bust. He was just overly hyped last season. I bought into it too, but he's just not a good player. Ballhandling isn't something you can practice over the summer. Good ballhandlers took years and years and years of practice, along with natural talent, to be able to handle the ball that well. Ariza doesn't really fit on the Knicks because on this team, all 5 players need to make a difference on both ends of the court. The offense they run requires the positions 1-3 to be able to handle the ball. As much as I liked Ariza last year, I think he was definitely overrated.


trevor is the latest draft pick still playing in the nba from the draft he was in forgot what year, hes not a bust, hes was the latest pick thet is still playing, hes no two cuz he cant shoot but his ballhandling has gotten better, just needs to learn how to shoot, he doesnt have to worry bout dunkin


----------

